# Waxing



## Anonymous (22 Jul 2003)

hi all.

have bought an unfinished pine table and would like to wax it. should i seal it with varnish first or not? i don't really want a varnished look.

thanks in advance


----------



## sawdustalley (28 Jul 2003)

No you should not seal it with varnish.

Take a peek at the UKW waxing guide..
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/guides/waxing/index.php


----------

